# Where to find this coat?



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw this coat and I love it!!  While it doesn't seem very practical as I would have drafts all under this thing, it is super cute!!  I would like to find this one or something similar.... probably something similar b/c chances are I can't afford the ACTUAL coat.








Thanks for your help!


----------



## User49 (Nov 14, 2008)

That's so cute! I have no idea who it's by. Try asos.com as they tend to do a lot of celeb knock offs. If not that primark has LOADS of winter knits with sleeves like that (do they have primark in the states?) xx


----------



## esmeralda89 (Nov 14, 2008)

go to askfasionkitty.com and email her she is very helpful when it comes to fashion


----------



## animacani (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Zara has something like that


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw this one on HauteLook.com for sale, it only comes in gray though. Slightly similar, but doesn't have the arm holes that the one AK is wearing, but follows the whole cape-y style. 






The sale ends in 38 hours as I'm typing this, and you have to register for the site in order to browse.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 20, 2008)

I know it's not identical, but it's a similar cape-style and under $200.
Hilary Radley Wool Cape Coat with Shiny Belt - Coats - Women's - Macy's 
but it's only available in black and grey :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

I think these are bad ass ... But too high...especially after I just paid $35 for a hella one...not a cape though 

Belted Cape -  Neiman Marcus

Wool Arena Cape -  Neiman Marcus

TWELFTH STREET BY CYNTHIA VINCENT Hidden Pocket Cape Coat in Grey at Revolve Clothing - Free Shipping!

http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/im...TL_300x400.jpg
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446192251&  site_refer=AFF001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-xany.NM55Wcm_TivcT3C2A


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 20, 2008)

Urban Outfitters has these now.  Here's a cheap mock neck cape from there.  $43.00.  The rest are like $200.


----------

